# Eleva Cristales One Touch con µC [µAporte]



## lubeck (Abr 8, 2011)

µBueno...

Despues de un par de semanas de sufrimiento con este proyecto por fin funciona como queria.... 

no se que mas decir....

sus caracteristicas...
cuenta con dos entradas para cristal derecho e izquierdo... se ponen 5 pulsadores...

2 para subir y bajar el cristal derecho..
2 para subir y bajar el cristal izquierdo...
1 para confirgurarlo como one touch o manual...
cuenta con sensor remoto... jejej.. bueno una entrada para que a la hora que se apague el auto se suban los cristales automaticamente... 
tambien cuenta con sensado de fin de carrera que se ajusta con el potenciometro para ambos cristales...

para ajustarlo es simple se corre el potenciometro al minimo (todo a la derecha) y se sube el cristal en modo one- touch (o sea si el led esta encendido) si se para a mitad del trayecto entonces se gira un poco el pote a la izq y se repite la operacion....

si al subirlo no se para y al llegar hasta arriba o abajo se detiene el motor... congratulations se ha conseguido ajustar el fin de carrera...

bueno lo dejo para que lo estudien y analicen si tienen dudas o sugerencias... bien recibidas.... pero va de 10 en mi chevy....


aaahhhh... inutil bajarlo sin Proteus 7.0 o posterior y de preferencia contar con PicBasic Pro....

de cualquier forma se incluye el archivo Hex para grabar el uC (que por cierto es un 628A)

Saludos y Suerte...


----------



## rascueso (May 29, 2011)

fenomenal lubeck! hace mucho tiempo que busco esto.. lastima que vendí el r18 pero igual ni bien pueda me pongo a montarlo... mil gracias por seguir compartiendo.. saludos ras.


----------



## gerardo35 (May 27, 2014)

hola buenas tardes, quisiera saber como van los pulsadores por que en el circuito no aparecen, hice el intente colcandolos a tierra y nada... si me puedes aclarar la duda gracias...


----------



## champi52 (Jun 8, 2014)

una preguntota, la estrada que sensa cuando se apaga el auto es la que llamaste swp en proteus???
es decir el puerto A5 del pic?


----------



## josetitanic1912 (Ago 27, 2021)

Hola, buenos días, se que hace tiempo se puso este post pero me resulto muy util, pero tengo una duda, como abro los archivos que estan con el nombre main.rar osea los archivos. DSN, LYT,PWI,ASM,HEX,MAC,PBP,DBK ? O sea mi pregunta es con que programa se abren estos archivos ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2021)

Lo dice.
Proteus 7


----------

